# Math.acos(10) => NaN



## Hadernlump (8. Apr 2009)

Hi Leute,

kann mir einer von euch sagen wieso mir keiner dieser Befehl das richtige Ergebnis ausspuckt?

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]
System.out.println(Math.acos(10));
System.out.println(Math.acos(Math.toRadians(10)));
System.out.println(Math.acos(Math.toDegrees(10)));;
[/HIGHLIGHT]

Ausgabe:
NaN
1.3953649341158527
NaN

Der Taschenrechner bekommt das Ergebnis -0.8390715290764524 heraus.

Ist warscheinlich mal wieder mein geliebtes Gradmaß-Bogenmaß Problem das ich einfach nicht kapiere. Steh grad mal wieder richtig auf dem Schlauch. ???:L


----------



## Der Müde Joe (8. Apr 2009)

Api lesen:


> Returns the arc cosine of an angle, in the range of 0.0 through pi. Special case:
> 
> * If the argument is NaN or its absolute value is greater than 1, then the result is NaN.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (8. Apr 2009)

Hadernlump hat gesagt.:


> Der Taschenrechner bekommt das Ergebnis -0.8390715290764524 heraus.


Dann schmeiß den Taschenrechner weg. Reellwertige einschränkungen von arcsin und arccos sind auf dem Intervall [-1,1] definiert, wenn dein taschenrechner irgendwas für zahlen außerhalb dieses Intervalls rausspuckt, ist er kaputt.


----------



## Hadernlump (8. Apr 2009)

Hab nen Online-Taschenrechner verwendet und bin einfach davon ausgegangen das er geht: Wissenschaftlicher Taschenrechner Online - Schulferien.org

Danke jedenfalls für eure Hilfe. Wünsch euch schöne Osterfeiertage.


----------



## cosmic (8. Apr 2009)

Lass dich nicht verunsichern, das Ergebnis was du erhältst ist natürlich korrekt.


----------



## Ark (8. Apr 2009)

cosmic hat gesagt.:


> Lass dich nicht verunsichern, das Ergebnis was du erhältst ist natürlich korrekt.


Ich hoffe sehr für dich, dass du das gut begründen kannst.

Ark


----------



## 0x7F800000 (8. Apr 2009)

omfg?:shock:





Ich weiß nicht was diese Leute geraucht haben, aber davon haben sie _eindeutig zuviel_ geraucht 

Es ist ja nicht mal so, dass da unnötige tasten drauf sind, oh nein, sie liefern auch noch unterschiedliche ergebnisse :autsch: 
Vollidioten gibt's, und du Hadernlump fällst auf solchen mist auch noch rein :noe: 
Guter Tipp: Google rechnet richtig (dort heißen die fkt. arccos arctan usw. Falls kein ergebnis berechnet werden kann, wie bei arccos(10), dann geht er in normalen suchmodus über, das ist seltsam...^^)


----------



## dvid85 (11. Apr 2009)

das eine wird sicherlich im gradmaß sein und das andere im bogenmaß


----------



## dvid85 (11. Apr 2009)

Hadernlump hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute,
> Ist warscheinlich mal wieder mein geliebtes Gradmaß-Bogenmaß Problem das ich einfach nicht kapiere. Steh grad mal wieder richtig auf dem Schlauch. ???:L



oh, das hat der themenstarter ja schon vermutet.

gradmaß: angabe in grad, also z.b. 90°

bogenmaß: 90° entspricht PI

soweit ich weiß erwartet java das bogenmaß. also 10° sind dann PI/9.

EDIT: GROSSER MÜLL 

PI = 180° !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0x7F800000 (11. Apr 2009)

dvid85 hat gesagt.:


> bogenmaß: 90° entspricht PI
> soweit ich weiß erwartet java das bogenmaß. also 10° sind dann PI/9.


So, jetzt bitte nochmal durchlesen und nachdenken, wer von euch beiden mit gradmaß mehr auf Kriegsfuß ist 

jfyi: 90° ist der gerade Winkel ;( sieht in etwa so aus: L

[DUKE]*°=π/180* [/DUKE]​ist das denn so schwer zu merken... :autsch:


----------



## dvid85 (11. Apr 2009)

achgott, ja klar pi sind natürlich 180° 

is schon spät...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (11. Apr 2009)

dvid85 hat gesagt.:


> is schon spät...


zum einen das.
Zum anderen: wenn man in java bzw. mathematik mit "°"-Kringeln, Keilschrift und Babylonischen Zahlensystemen herumhantiert, gibt es wirrwarr :autsch:

<alteleier>
Lasst ° endlich in ruhe sterben, wieviele jahrtausende muss dieser irrationaler dämon die Menschheit noch quälen!? :bae:
</alteleier>


----------

